# Neuer Spielmodus in TeamFortress 2 - Mann vs. Machine



## DeaD-A1m (14. August 2012)

Hallo liebe PCGH Gemeinde!

Wie ich gerade herausfand, wird am 15. August ein neuer Spielmodus für TF2 herauskommen. Mann vs. Machine heisst das Ganze und es geht darum, als 5er-Gruppe gegen Wellen von Roboterhorden zu überleben, die dem Anschein nach ähnliche Charakteristiken aufweisen wie die einzelnen TF2-Charaktere. Es gibt jedoch verschiedene Roboterarten, wie z.B. Sentry Busters oder Giants, welche speziellere und stärkere Fähigkeiten aufweisen als die "normalen" Roboter.

Persönliche Meinung: 
Das Ganze sieht ziemlich interessant aus und ist endlich mal was Neues im TF2-Gebiet!
 (abgesehen von den Hütchen-und-sonstige-Gadgets-Updates, die man jeden Tag laden muss wenn man Steam startet...  )

Quelle: Team Fortress 2 - Mann vs. Machine
Video: Mann vs. Machine - YouTube
Originaltext:Mann vs. Machine is a new co-operative game for Team Fortress 2 that lets you and five friends wage a desperate battle to stop a lethal horde of robots from deploying a bomb in one of Mann Co.’s many strongholds. Take advantage of breaks between waves to upgrade your abilities and weapons. Survive all the waves in any of a variety of missions to earn incredible loot.

(Bitte melden falls ich etwas vergessen oder falsch gemacht hab', ist meine erste User-News)

lg 

DeaDa1m aka maka


----------



## eVoX (14. August 2012)

Höre zum ersten Mal davon und sieht sehr interessant aus, wie so oft.  

Wollte sowieso wieder mal TF2 zocken, ab morgen gibt es einen guten Grund für.


----------



## Westcoast (14. August 2012)

coole sache, werde dann team fortress 2 wieder zocken. das spiel macht echt fun.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (15. August 2012)

find ich genial, ich spiel es seit langer zeit wieder und freue mich immer über updates. also was das angeht sollte man steam, bessergesagt tf2,  wirklich mal loben.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (15. August 2012)

Fehlt der nicht der Scharfschütze  ?

Endlich mal wieder frischer Wind in TF2.


Irgendwie kann ich mir eine Verfilmung von TF gut vorstellen ... so ... Expendable like


----------



## Asus4ever (15. August 2012)

Cool! Hab mir grad letzte Woche das erste mal Team Fortress installiert und finde es recht interessant. Über einen neuen Spielmodus freut man sich da


----------



## TempestX1 (15. August 2012)

-<I am weasel>- schrieb:


> also was das angeht sollte man steam, bessergesagt tf2,  wirklich mal loben.


 Die Firma heißt nicht Steam sondern Valve. 


So sollte es sein.  Kostenlose DLC. Nicht wie bei EAs Battlefield und die ganzen anderen Spiele.


----------



## sonicmonkey (16. August 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Die Firma heißt nicht Steam sondern Valve.
> 
> 
> So sollte es sein.  Kostenlose DLC. Nicht wie bei EAs Battlefield und die ganzen anderen Spiele.


 
Ich habe für Battlefield 3 Deluxe (vorbestellt deutsche version) inc. aller DLC´s (EA Origin Store Indien)genau 64€ bezahlt, wer den Vollpreis zahlt ist selber schuld....

Aber die neue Masche, 
JA, das Spiel ist kostenlos und dann soll/muss man hier und da doch was kaufen um vorran zu kommen gefällt mir auch nicht.

Die Vollpreis Spiele sind dagegen aber meisten auch nicht wirklich besser,
50€ für ein Game voller Bugs zu kaufen ist auch mist (Battlefield 3,Call of Duty Black Ops, Max Payne 3 Multiplayer)
Patches kommen dann nach Monaten oder garnicht...


----------



## 10203040 (16. August 2012)

sonicmonkey schrieb:


> Ich habe für Battlefield 3 Deluxe (vorbestellt deutsche version) inc. aller DLC´s (EA Origin Store Indien)genau 64€ bezahlt, wer den Vollpreis zahlt ist selber schuld....
> 
> Aber die neue Masche,
> JA, das Spiel ist kostenlos und dann soll/muss man hier und da doch was kaufen um vorran zu kommen gefällt mir auch nicht.
> ...


 
Man muss in TF2 nichts kaufen um besser irgendwo voranzukommen.


----------



## Fexzz (16. August 2012)

sonicmonkey schrieb:


> Ich habe für Battlefield 3 Deluxe (vorbestellt deutsche version) inc. aller DLC´s (EA Origin Store Indien)genau 64€ bezahlt, wer den Vollpreis zahlt ist selber schuld....
> 
> Aber die neue Masche,
> JA, das Spiel ist kostenlos und dann soll/muss man hier und da doch was kaufen um vorran zu kommen gefällt mir auch nicht.
> ...


 
Du hast einfach keine Ahnung...ja, bei TF2 gibt es einen Shop für Echtgeld. Aber du kannst alles auch ohne Geld bekommen. Außerdem haben zb. Waffen, die nicht die Standardwaffen sind, immer Vor UND Nachteile. Beispiel: Raketenwerfer. Es gibt einen Raketenwerfer, der erhöht die Projektilgeschwindigkeit um 80%, senkt aber den Explosionsradius der Raketen um 60%. (beispielwerte.)

Es gibt in dem Spiel defintiv keine "OP" Waffen (ich spiele TF2 seit mittlerweile 2,5 - 3 Jahren, ich glaube ich kann das ganz gut beurteilen.)

Zum neuen Modus: TOP! Sieht geil aus!


Edit: Hm, so schön der Gamemode sein mag - die Wartezeiten sind echt übel :/ Hängen schon 45 Minuten inner Warteschlange...


----------



## DeaD-A1m (16. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Zum neuen Modus: TOP! Sieht geil aus!
> 
> 
> Edit: Hm, so schön der Gamemode sein mag - die Wartezeiten sind echt übel :/ Hängen schon 45 Minuten inner Warteschlange...



Lohnt sich aber


----------



## Fexzz (16. August 2012)

Joa, haben nun auch 'ne Weile gespielt, allerdings war unser Team irgendwie dumm. Hatten 4 Engineers :/ Und am Ende sind die Server abgeschmiert T_T


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. August 2012)

Ist ganz einfach die Wartezeit zu umgehen, indem man entweder schnell ist und im Server Browser nach Servern mit mvm_ maps sucht, oder sich noch besser nen Server selbst erstellt. Die Leute kommen innerhalb 1 min alle drauf.

Also ich habe den Eindruck mit Engineers fährt man in dem Modus am Besten. Ich habe es bisher nur einmal geschafft durchzuspielen, da waren wir 2 Engis. Auch wenn ein Sentry Buster kam war noch immer mindestens eine Sentry aktiv. Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass sobald die Verteidigung an der Sentry zusammenbricht die ganze Wave verloren ist.


----------



## Fexzz (16. August 2012)

Wie erstell ich denn eigene Server?! oO


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. August 2012)

in der Konsole sv_lan 0 machen, danach maxplayers 32 und dann map mvm_...

Wahrscheinlich musst du aber ein paar Ports forwarden (ich musste 3478-4380 und 27000-27050 TCP/UDP forwarden) und diese in der Firewall öffnen, oder du benutzt mit Bekannten Hamachi o. Ä.


----------



## Westcoast (16. August 2012)

ich bin nur ewig am warten, würde gerne mal ne runde coop gegen die maschinen zocken.


----------



## Nickles (17. August 2012)

Hilfe 
Wenn die gegner kommen fängt das Spiel an auf 1-4 FPS zu droppen,am Ping liegts nicht (40-100), was kann ich tun?


----------



## 10203040 (17. August 2012)

Habe bisher einige Rudnen gespielt und macht mehr Spaß wie erwartet!


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2012)

Nickles schrieb:


> Hilfe
> Wenn die gegner kommen fängt das Spiel an auf 1-4 FPS zu droppen,am Ping liegts nicht (40-100), was kann ich tun?



Eine Grafikkarte einbauen  Nein mal im Ernst, im Steampowered Forum kannst du ja nachfragen oder schauen..


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. August 2012)

Ich hatte das Problem einmal auf mvm_mannworks bei der letzten welle 
Ich war da aber nicht der einzige. Und sobald einer der zwei Panzer eine Bombe reingeworfen hat gings wieder normal. Nur war es da zu spät.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem einmal auf mvm_mannworks bei der letzten welle
> Ich war da aber nicht der einzige. Und sobald einer der zwei Panzer eine Bombe reingeworfen hat gings wieder normal. Nur war es da zu spät.



Vielleicht ein Programmierfehler oder ein Objekt mit versehentlich 15 Quadbillionen Polygonen ??


----------



## Festplatte (22. August 2012)

Das ist ja sch****!  Wieso zur Hölle kostet der Spielmodus Geld?!


----------



## Fexzz (22. August 2012)

Tut er nicht. Also..es gibt eine Option mit den Tickets und eine ohne. Wähl einfach nachdem du auf COop geklickt hast auf Boot Camp. Dann spielst du auf Community Servern! Da gibts aber am Ende einer Runde halt kein Item!


----------

